# 5 Kappen Weichspüler gegen Schwebalgen



## slicks (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich lese hier schon eine Zeit mit und hier mein erstes Posting. Ich helfe hin und wieder einem Freund im Garten. Er hat einen tollen Teich, der aber wegen unregelmäßiger oder keiner Pflege versumpft. Wie haben vor 2 Jahren den Teich schon einmal komplett überholt, alles raus, Wände geschrubbt u.s.w. Das ganze Prozedre ist jetzt 2 Jahre her und er grünt wieder vor sich hin. Letztes Jahr lief dort wohl gar keine Pumpe. 

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mal etwas aus Regentonnen gebastelt, was zumindest im laufenden Betrieb lief, das Wasser war klar und man konnte den Grund in 1,2 Meter gut sehen. 

Die Sichttiefe beträgt jetzt 10 cm. Es sind jetzt 2 Pumpen im Einsatz, einmal eine Gardene Tauchpumpe, die efektiv so um die 5000 Liter/Stunde pumpt und eine kleinere für den Wasserfall, deren Leistung ich auf 1000 Liter/Stunde schätze. Das Teichvolumen schätze ich auf 17000 Liter.

Es sind ca 30-40 kleine Goldfische darin (ca. 10-15 cm lang). Unter Wasser sind einige Wasserpflanzen, die vor 2 Jahren eingesetzt wurden. U.A. auch 2 Seerosen, die wohl im Moment kein Licht mehr sehen und nicht hochkommen. Gestern habe ich noch ein paar Teichpflanzen für den Rand zugekauft (sind noch nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen). 

Ich würde auch noch gern ein paar Pflanzen mehr dazu kaufen, allerdings fällt der Ufer an einigen Stellen steil ab und mir fehlt auch der Überblick, trotz vielen Lesens hier. Und da sind wir auch schon beim Grund meines Postings, ich brauche Hilfe 

Wie bekomme ich den Teich wieder klar, mit folgenden Bedingungen: LowBudget, keine Chemie und langfristig weg, von der Gardena Tauchpumpe (zu viel Watt). Ausserdem muss etwas mit dem Eintrag der Nadeln und Tannenzapfen passieren, ich hab die letzten Tage wie blöd den Kram rausgekäschert (ich hab die Arbeit mit dem Teich "zu meinem Thema" gemacht, weil es mir spaß macht, ich möchte dort aber nicht den ganzen Sommer den Skimmer machen).

Im Moment sehe ich 3 Möglichkeiten um den Teich wieder klar zu bekommen:

- 3 x 300 Liter Regenfässer verwenden und zumindest fürs erste weiter mit der Gardena pumpen. LowBudget Filtermaterial besorgen
- Große UV-C (55 Watt) und in kauf nehmen das ich das Kleinstgewürm verbrutzel, dafür aber einen klinisch reinen Teich habe (in Verbindung mit weiteren Filter, evtl. den jetzigen weiter verwende)
- Naturbecken neben Teich bauen um dort zu filtern (Davon habe ich allerdings noch weniger Ahnung als der beiden vorigen Optionen). Die Option klingt für mich sehr nett, aber mir fehlen dazu Eckdaten, wieviel Wasser muss pro Stunde durchlaufen, damit der Teich klar wird (wird der auf die Art überhaupt klar?), was für Pflanzen u.s.w.

Soweit erstmal, ein paar Bilder im Anhang, ich versuche nochmal einen Fred hinten drann um alle Bilder für einen Überblick zu posten. Bevor es jetzt ein Roman wird, vielen Dank schon mal vorab


----------



## slicks (18. Mai 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Man sieht ebenfalls das ganze Tannengestrüpp, was jede Menge Nadeln, Zapfen und sonen Kram der aussieht wie Popcorn ins Wasser wirft


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Schlicks,

erstmal ein paar Anmerkungen von mir: 

Waschmittel gehört nicht in den Teich.
Da kommt nur Wasser Pflanzen und Fische rein, mehr nicht.
Die Tauchpumpe ist ein Energieverschwender. Ließ mal Luftheberthemen durch, das ist die preiswerteste Pumpe in jeder Hinsicht.

Tannenzapfen... Baum fällen oder Teich weg. 
Ich habe einen Teich verlegt, weil er unter Tannenbäumen stand. Ich mußte täglich Zapfen fischen. das reicht aber nicht, weil Du das ganze Harz in den Teich bekommst. 

Überprüfe Deinen Teich, ob es nicht irgendwo Erde reinspühlt. Auf der einen Seite hast Du einen kleinen Hang. Die Bilder können auch täuschen.

Teich putzen nützt gar nichts, er muss ins Gleichgewicht kommen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo wie auch immer du heißen magst,
mir erschließt sich die Überschrift zu deinem Fred nicht so ganz was meinst du mit 5 Kappen Weichspühler?????????????


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Mai 2014)

... Strumpfhosen sind ein besserer Filter. der Sack scheint mir recht Grobmaschig


----------



## slicks (18. Mai 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hallo wie auch immer du heißen magst,
> mir erschließt sich die Überschrift zu deinem Fred nicht so ganz was meinst du mit 5 Kappen Weichspühler?????????????



War nur als Gag gedacht 

Der Sack ist aus Teichfliess, hatte ich hier im Forum gelesen und selber mal 2 Säcke genäht. Nach 2 Tagen waren die Säcke verstopft. Nachdem mir in einer Nacht der Filter deswegen übergelaufen ist, hab ich das Experiment abgebrochen. Viel grober Dreck war nicht drinnen, beim Auswaschen ist nur Grüne Suppe rausgekommen. Sah jedenfalls nicht nach einem großen Erfolg aus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Mai 2014)

Deine Themenwahl wird Dir noch viel Ärger bringen, weil Du hier unter Naturfreunden bist,,, 

Erklär mal Deine Filteridee.
Ich erkenne es nicht so richtig. 
Ein Filter besteht in der Regel aus einem Vorfilter (Filtersack) und der BioStufe, egal wie. Ich bin Pflanzenfilterfreund. Geht aber auch mit Helix. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## slicks (18. Mai 2014)

Die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit wären 3 eckige 300 Liter Regentonnen. Eine mit Lava, 2 mit anderen Filtermaterialien. In 2 jetzt verbauten Tonnen, nutze ich Schwämme von Thomas Philips (24 Stück 1,29 €) und eine mit Lava. Die Tonnen haben aber nur ein Volumen von 50 - 60 Litern, da bin ich weit entfernt von den empfohlenen 10 - 15 % des Teichvolumens. Helix ist teuer. Vielen Dank für die Antworten und an der Stelle nochmal: Kein Waschpulver und schon gar kein Weichspüler im Teich, konnte mir den Gag nicht verkneifen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Mai 2014)

Einen Teich in den Griff zu bekommen ist ein langer Weg. 

Putzt Du Deinen Teich, hat er morgen noch mehr Algen als vor Deinem Putz.

Es bedarf Geduld. 

Erste Überlegungen sind, kann es Erde in den Teich spülen?  Wenn ja, verändern.

Ist der Teich voll mit Tannenzapfen? Wenn ja entfernen. Teich oder Tanne.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## slicks (19. Mai 2014)

Teich oder Tanne ist ein wenig drastisch, zumal der Vater des Besitzers den Teich früher mit Filtertechnik und regelmäßiger Pflege den Teich klar hatte. Verbaut war ein größerer Filter und ein Skimmer. Mittlerweile ist die Teichkannte an ein paar Teichstellen eingesackt und es wird dort bei Regen bestimmt Erde eingespült. Tannenzapfen werden sicher auch auf dem Teichgrund liegen. Die halten sich aber in Grenzen, ich erinnere mich an die Reinigungsaktion von vor 2 Jahren, da waren einige im Schlamm, die sich aber über mehrere Jahre dort abgelagert hatten.

Ich werde mich die Tage um den Rand kümmern, wird wegen der vielen Steine ein etwas größerer Auftrag. Der nächste Part wäre dann Überarbeitung der Filtertechnik.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

Vorschlag, bevor Du Dich mit dem Teichrand rumplagst:


----------



## Springmaus (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

der Teich gefällt mir richtig gut nur würde ich den Rand ändern dort ist die Folie zu sehen das ist nicht gut wegen der Sonne dort würde ich eine kleine Stufe einbringen um dann unmengen an Pflanzen zu setzen. 

Klar haste da viele Steine und ist auch ein größer Auftrag aber Du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Pflanzen Pflanzen Pflanzen und Geduld.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

 hat sich wohl überschnitten aber genauso wie auf den Bildern meinte ich es


----------



## slicks (19. Mai 2014)

Danke, da hast du dir echt Mühe gegeben! Nur ganz verstehen tue ich es noch nicht. Redet ihr von einem Filtergraben oder einer Stufe die ich in den Teich integriere? Die Folie ist ja an der Kante zu Ende und für eine Stufe bräuchte ich mehr Folie. Die Pflanzen stehen in dieser Ecke auch sehr schattig, die Sitzecke unter der Tanne fällt flach. Ich muss das auch irgendwie dem eigentlich Verantwortlichen plausibel erklären (mir macht diese Arbeit einfach spaß, arbeite den ganzen im IT-Bereich). So jetzt erstmal Feierabend, schönen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Slicks,

ich meinte einen Filtergraben. Mir persönlich gefällt es besser als einen Haufen Tonnen im Garten stehen zu haben. 
Du Hast so 2 Sachen kombiniert, den Teich mit Teichbepflanzung auf gehübscht und einen Filter dazu. 

Recht preiswert ist es auch, da Du eigentlich nur die Folie kaufen mußt. Den Kies bekommst Du im Kieswerk für einen Appel und ein Ei, solange Du selber fährst. Der Transport ist das teuerste em Kies. 
Die Pflanzen brauchst Du nur rumfragen, da sich die Stärkzehrenden Pflanzen auf stark vermehren, hat jeder Teichbesitzer immer was über. 
Die Pflanzen sind meist auch Anspruchslos. Die wachsen überall (so Meine Erfahrung) ob Sonne oder Schatten.

Natürlich kann man es auch als Ufergraben auslegen. Das mußt Du überlegen. 

Wo Du's letzlich hinbaust ist Dir überlassen, ich habe mir die Stelle anhand Deiner Bilder ausgesucht, ohne die Gegebenheiten zu kennen. 

Grundsätzlich ist es eine wichtige Filterfrage und für welchen Weg Du Dich entscheidest. 
Es gibt einmal den technischen, der sehr interessant ist und man immer was zu basteln und zu verschlimmbessern hat oder Den Pflanzenfilterweg (bei schönerer Optik, so meine Meinung)

Also, ich denke Du mußt Dir errsteinmal einen Plan machen, wo's langgehen soll.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

... nochmal zur Pumpe. 

Ließ Dir die Lufthebertreads durch. Wenn es Dir möglich ist, lege Euren Teich für diese Pumpe aus. 
Es gibt einen großen Nachteil: geringe Förderhöhe. 
Wenn Du Deinen Teich und Filter auf die geringe Förderhöhe auslegst hast Du die preiswerteste und leistungfähigste Pumpe bei allergeringstem Stromverbrauch.

Kosten für die Pumpe: 35 Euro für nen Kompressor 10 Euro für ein paar Rohre. fertig. Stromverbrauch 30 Watt und nicht 500 Watt wie bei Deiner Schmutzwasserpumpe. 

Ich hoffe mal, ich hab Dir genug Futter zur weiteren Planung gegeben. 
Jetzt mußt Du (Ihr) überlegen, wie Ihr das weiter angeht. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## slicks (19. Mai 2014)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachfragen. Die Idee mit dem Filtergraben gefällt mir sehr gut, jetzt muss ich den Bedarf nur noch rechtfertigen  Wie viel Wasser wird denn pro Stunde durch den Filtergraben gepumpt? Den Graben kann ich leider nicht dort anlegen, wo du ihn mir eingezeichnet hast. Ich hab heute noch ein paar Pflanzen an den Rändern eingebracht und mir die Ecke angeschaut, leider hat der Nadelbaum ziemlich dicke Wurzeln in dem Bereich und soweit ich weiß, wurzelt der Baum flach, ich möchte das Drum nicht auf die Mütze bekommen oder aus dem Teich bergen  Theoretisch muss der doch ja auch nicht unbedingt in die Länge gehen, die Fläche könnte sich ja auch in die Breite verteilen, wichtig ist die Oberfläche und Tiefe sind ausreichend bemessen, richtig?

Vielen Dank nochmals und viele Grüße aus Nordhessen,
Thorsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thorsten, 

Dicke Wurzeln bei Flachwurzlern sind eine Gefahr für den Teich. Na nicht direkt für den Teich, aber für die Folie. 

Länge ist eigentlich gut, weil Du an allen Wurzeln vorbei spülst. (Ich wollt jetzt nen Spruch bringen, verkneif ich mir aber...) 
Wenn Du es in die Breite bauen Willst würde ich ich Dir ein Kanalsystem empfehlen. Einfach damit jede Wurzel die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich aufnehmen kann. 

Für Die Pumpe kannst Du zwischen 75 ger und 240 ger Rohre planen. fernab vom Gartenschlauch. Ließ es Dir durch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## slicks (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte vor kurzem an einem Bau einer Kläranlage geholfen. Die Basis ist ein Becken aus Sand, Kies und irgendwelche schilfrohrmäßigen Pflanzen. Unten lieferten Drainagerohre das verschmutzte Wasser, in dieser Art stelle ich mir den Filtergraben vor. 

Länge läuft, kommt vom Bootsbau  

Nochmal zur Pumpe, wie viel Wasser sollte pro Stunde durchlaufen? Als Fläche würde ich 20 - 30 % der Teichfläche anstreben. Ich schätze die Fläche des Teichs auf 25 m². Mit dem Aushub des Klärteichs könnte man Wände für den Klärteich bauen, die das Niveau etwas anheben und das Wasser per Schwerkraft auf irgendeinem Weg in den Teich zurück lassen. Ein Skimmer wäre pflicht, wegen der herabfallenden Nadeln.
Eine Kriterium für den passenden Ort wäre, wie viel Sonne der Klärteich benötigt. Ganz viel zu lernen 

Viele Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Thorsten,

Du brauchst eigentlich keine Schwerkraft, sondern eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe bei geringstem Energieverbrauch. 
Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass der Luftheber nicht für Höhenflüge geeignet ist. Mit jedem cm. nimmt die Leistung ab. 

Drum, warum sollte man hoch pumpen? Is doch Quatsch. Alles auf einer Ebene und wenn Besuch kommt wird das Sprudelplätscherwerk eingeschalten, 

100.000 Liter die Stunde, falls es Dir hilft. Darum geht es gar nicht. Es geht darum wie Du Deinen (Euren) Teich zur Wohlfühloase entwickelt. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist es eigentlich kein Klärteich, kann man aber so anlegen. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Fadenalgen in meinen Zwischenteichen leben zu lassen. Ich hatte einfach keine mehr im Teich. Warum auch immer...
Karstens Thema "Fadenalgenfilter" fand ich total spannend und es ist irgendwie was dran. 

Du musst letztlich sehen, das Du den Dünger aus dem Teich bekommst, den Dir die Fische reinsch... Ist der Teich überdüngt, gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Der Teich hat ein wunderschönes grün
2: Das Wasser wird durch sehr interressante Anlagen gejagt, angeleuchtet, durchgespült... volles Programm halt.
3. Das Wasser versorgt Pflanzen mit Nährstoffen, wodurch sie prächtig wachsen und in den Teich gelangt Nährstofffarmes Wasser

Das sind so die Optionen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## slicks (20. Mai 2014)

Gibt jede Menge Lesestoff zum Thema. Sehr interessant. 

Das Höherlegen ergäbe sich von selbst, der Erdaushub wäre so gleich beiseite  Mit dem Luftheber habe ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt, hol ich nach, sobald es passt. Die Idee mit dem Nebenteich oder Graben gefällt mir jedenfalls immer besser, eine intakte und von der Größe her passende Folie würde ich von einem Bekannten bekommen, dessen kleiner Teich versumpft ist, passende Sumpfbepflanzung gleich dazu!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Mai 2014)

Ich meinte eigentlich gerade nicht höherlegen, sondern alles auf einer Ebene....
Weil ein Luftheber höhenunterschiede nur mit enormen Leistungsverlust bewältigen. 
Ich hatte meinen schwimmend im Teich. Also genau auf Teichniveau.

Haste dann Erde für ein Hochbeet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

